# Proxy für Dateidownload?



## Luxury (17. Jul 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob ich hier in der richtigen Kategorie bin. Ich denke schon, wenn nicht: bitte verschieben.

Folgendes Problem: Ich habe eine Java EE Anwendung die Zugriff auf verschiedene PDFs hat. Jetzt gibt es Clients, die Zugriff auf die Java Anwendung haben, aber nicht auf die PDFs (Anderes Netz). Ist es möglich den Zugriff auf die PDFs durch die Java-Anwendung irgendwie durchzuschleußen (eine Art proxy)?

Viele Grüße
luxury


----------



## nillehammer (17. Jul 2012)

Klar, du kannst mit der Java-Anwendung mittels InputStreams die PDFs laden und sie bspw. in einen SocketOutputStream oder in einen HTTP-Response packen.


----------



## Luxury (17. Jul 2012)

Danke nillehammer, das hat mir schon sehr weiter geholfen.

Ich habe eine .jsp erstellt, welche das pdf-in ein byte array einließt. Nun frage ich mich allerdings wie ich das ganze in den http response verpacke

Mein jsp sieht folgendermaßen aus: 


```
response.setContentType("application/pdf");
		response.setHeader( "Content-Disposition", "attachment; filename=PressRelease.pdf");
try{

	
	byte[] test = loadFile("C:\\test.pdf");
	out.print(test);
}catch(Exception e){
	
}
```

Ich denke, das PDF wird korrekt in das byte array eingelesen. Die frage ist nur noch wie ich das hier ausgebe. Kann mir jemand noch einen tipp geben?

Danke!


----------



## nillehammer (18. Jul 2012)

```
ServletOutputStream sos = response.getOutputStream(); 
    sos.write(test, 0,test.length); 
    sos.flush(); 
    sos.close();
```
*WICHTIG:* Die obigen Zeilen müssen als letztes kommen, nach dem ganzen Setzen von Headern etc.


----------

